# Help please! Clotrimazole for yeast diaper rash - how often???



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Poor ds has a yeasty diaper rash that just isn't clearing up with the use of GSE, coconut oil, vinegar rinses, acidophilus applied to the dipe area, lots of bare bum time, and barrier cream (not all at once of course







). So I've decided to use clotrimazole (I think this is sold as brand name Lotrimin - sp?). My question is - how often to apply it? My online research has shown anything from twice a day (no more), to with every diaper change. I've used it twice so far (at bedtime last night and then this morning after a couple of hours of nakey time) and so far it hasn't made any difference. Is it safe/preferable to apply it more often? The packaging says twice a day, though that is for athletes foot, and presumably one wouldn't be wiping off one's foot many times a day as you do with diaper changes.

TIA for any help mamas! This rash is really starting to stress me out and poor ds seems quite uncomfortable a lot of the time.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

bumping....

I used it three times today, but would like to know if it is safe to use at every diaper change. Tomorrow I won't be able to give him as much nakey time (we have a few things we need to do outside of the house) so if he's going to be stuck in a dipe I'd like to have the medication working on him.

Also wondering - should I use GSE in conjunction with the clotrimazole? I was going to pick up some distilled water tomorrow to make a wipes solution with some GSE. I assume that would be a good idea anyway.

Argh! I hate this stupid rash. So far nothing seems to be touching it. I cleaned up SOOOOO much pee off the floor/toys today and have done so much laundry (clean-up towels) and yet all that nakey time didn't seem to help. Frustration!!!! (vent over, lol!)


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

ah...me again!







i'm no doctor, but have dealt with my fair share of yeast rashes. i don't know much about the "safety" of clotrimazole, but IMO it is probably OK for short-term use. I would probably swab the diaper area with GSE/water solution, let dry, and then apply the lotrimin at every change for a few days. If that doesn't clear it up, I'd talk to the doc.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies mama - much appreciated!







Very well, I will follow your "protocol" tomorrow and report back!


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

so, how's the rash?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, the rash is finally looking *better* (better than it was, not all the way better). I did a couple of days of more intensive clotrimazole applications and then went to 3 times a day. But... today it seems like ds has ANOTHER ear infection!!! (the original cause of the yeast rash, due to abx use) I am really hoping that this infection responds better to natural healing methods than the last time, because I am so not ready to go through this horrible abx, diarrhea, rash scenario again (when we're not even clear of the first rash!). Ok, sorry for yet another vent, lol... Why oh why does this always happen when dh is out of town.... sigh.... Thanks again mama for your helpful advice! Let me know if you know any ear infection secrets!


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Aw, that's terrible! Poor guy. Have you tried just breastmilk in his ears? I don't really know much about ear infections (knock on wood).







Sorry I'm not more help.

Also, you can use gentian violet on a yeast rash. It's messy, but cheap and effective. I think I got mine at walgreens.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is he getting probiotics? If he's been on abx or needs another round, you will want to give him probiotics!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Ah yes, he's on probiotics. I was giving him Florastor while he was on the abx and now he's on Udo's infant's probiotics 2-3 times a day. His poops had gone back to normal, but this latest virus he's fighting has started up some diarrhea again (as well as a bit of vomiting). He's also extremely stuffed-up and coughing, and earlier was tugging and rubbing his ears quite a bit. I gave him some garlic oil drops in both of his ears and since then he hasn't really been rubbing them. Has a bit of a fever now too though, poor guy.

As for the rash (original topic that it be!), I will try GV if need be. I'm not opposed to it at all - even the mess - but if the cream I have will work then I don't want to have to buy anything more! I figure between 'sposies and all the supplements and abx I've bought since this last illness started I've spent easily close to $300!!!!


----------

